

Show HN: Reason to Procrastinate | For when you just need an excuse - soapdy
http://www.reasontoprocrastinate.com

======
teovall
Bitdefender has the site flagged as malicious. You might want to get that
fixed.

~~~
soapdy
I think it might be a false positive because my site is coming up clean in all
the scanners I've checked so far but I am still looking into it.

